# Exhausted



## HollisJoy (Dec 26, 2011)

:wave:
I'm on a tight budget & looking for a cat back exhaust for my 2012 Golf 2.5L.
Will 06-09 Rabbit cat backs fit? 
Another option would be to add the GTI lower valance & have my 2.5 in stereo 
That option would have to wait until after tax season  








:beer:


----------



## jaja123 (Jan 17, 2011)

yes sir rabbit catbacks will fit your car. Im not a fan of having a gti catback on the 2.5 it sounds kinda gross. you could do the gti rear valence though and have a custom setup.


----------



## madbikes (Dec 30, 2010)

How about... AWE Tuning full cat-back? I heard it sounds awesome and mine is expected to be made in a week and a half (~6 weeks lead time depending on how busy they are).


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

AWE tuning
or
techtonics


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

I found a used Magnaflow for $200 shipped on ebay. I've had it on now for a couple years and still love it. A little drone at times gets annoying, but otherwise just beautiful melodies. Definitely get a catback, don't hack your oem stuff apart. For less drone (maybe), find a used AWE or TT.


----------



## Adam Pristas (Jan 19, 2008)

or go to allofcraigs.com and find someone like this that you could get them to part out the exhaust...

http://cnj.craigslist.org/cto/2756759228.html

Maybe even make a deal on the Carbonio intake...


----------



## Vash350z (Jun 25, 2007)

One thing I have leaned about bolt-ons over the years (the platform and others): buy used! For the most part aftermarket exhaust components and intake piping are not wear and tear items...pretty easy to find 2.5l mods in the classifieds for 50% off.


----------



## LampyB (Apr 2, 2007)

dear lord get some rims or lowering springs first!!!!


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

LampyB said:


> dear lord get some RIMZ or lowering springs first!!!!


Fixed that for ya bud...

Go with The TT exhaust, good tone but not as loud as the AWE, unless you want it loud


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Either tt or Eurojet...I have the E*J exhaust and really like it


----------



## timmiller05 (Mar 26, 2010)

Ya forgot about eurojet since they dont make a jetta one. But arn't they no longer being produced?


----------



## jmekt5a (Apr 20, 2011)

So about 4 months ago I went with the Magnaflow system. I went to a shop locally and they took everything off from the cat to the valance. I had a leak in the pipe so I went with new piping all the way back. It's not stainless but it'll last. They put in a small resonator like the one small one on the car before the suitcase. I also have a double wall tip to finish it. 

It sounds great and the wife loves it. She always wants me to drive under freeway overpasses so she can hear it.


----------



## MKVrabbit07 (Apr 7, 2011)

lower it please. :beer::beer:


----------



## 2pt5_20v_pwr (Jul 19, 2011)

I would have an exhaust shop make you a cat back or make one yourself if you have access to a pipe bender and welder. Seeing how your from asheville, your car is pretty much never going to see salt so you do not need the much more expensive stainless steel. Unless your going to go for HP records in the future you don't need the mandrel bent piping either. 

I made a custom catback and it sounds awesome. The best part is, you can make it as quiet or as loud as you want. I only spent about $100 bucks and $30 of that was for a magnaflow tip.


----------

